# Poll - Curb repair cost per linear foot



## Minuteman (Aug 11, 2005)

I know everyone charges different rates by State and even within the city. I am in Houston and trying to get an idea of what ballpark to charge for repairing curbs, walks etc. After mat'l cost and labor what kind of mark-up does your market bear.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a friend in the paving business, SouthEast US, who quotes $70.00 per linear foot for demo and replace C&G. Compare that to a $7 LF installation and your head will spin like Linda Blair (or you and me) in a confessional, lol.

Well think about it. You are working around finished product, conventional formwork is shot out, sawcutting and demo, disposal and removal in a likely occupied work area.

If you can self perform the demolition and removal, your replacement costs will dramatically decline.

The risks alone for this work will drive up the costs, so take as much as you can off the contractor. 

If this is about you self erforming all of it, no linear foot price will do. It is about individual conditions and you have to use your experience to figure what you need to perform the work. After you determine that, double your price and let them beat you down from there. And act like they're killin' ya all the way. Because kill you they would, in effigy, if you let them.

PR your services, as you have the answer to their needs, but don't be a sucker. If they don't like your numbers, offer your services at inflated time & material. Main thing is, let them take the risk. If it is a problem job, ask yourself why you want to perform work for people who mismanage their work, and wonder at your chances at getting paid.

Get 'em tiger!


----------



## Minuteman (Aug 11, 2005)

Great Feedback, Thanks

I found a product called Fusion-Crete. It is an additive that allows you to work a curb, wall or ceiling area with quick setting concrete mixture and no forms. I thought it might be a great addition to residential and commercial work to be able to repair curbs etc. without all of the time required for forms etc. The on-line video is great and they sent tons of free info.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Eh....a curb mix is usually low slump. There is no need for high-early cement or accelerators. We are only talking about division 2 site concrete. Such repair work is so labor intensive that the replacement product is immaterial, pun intended.

Is this a product salesman?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Forming up small pieces of curb (less than 20') takes very little time. The cost of using an admixture to improve workability is, IMO, unneccesary.
It would be interesting to know what market your talking about. If your aiming at fixing things that won't pass inspection (presumably so someone can get off a bond or get paid) then that's way different from discretionary repairs. Cheap patches (they look OK but shouldn't be warranted for any extended period) might suit a property management firm just fine if keeping the grounds looking good is the goal. Cheap patches typically won't fly when your talking about something that a city inspector will sign-off on.


----------



## Minuteman (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not selling this stuff, I just want to know what is the best product to repair curbs in front of someones home or in a townhome community. It's not city work, etc. I really do not want to get into cutting concrete and using a jackhammer to repair a busted curb or driveway. This Co. sent me a video and prod info and it looks quick and simple. 
Has anyone tried it? 
Is there a better product?


----------



## thecurbguy (Mar 17, 2007)

My company works out of AR and we also just opened an office North of Dallas. So our pricing may not be to far out from where yours would be.
On typical repairs I would say $12 to $15 a ft on average with a high of 18 to 19 if you have finished sidewalk abutting the back of curb. and a low of 10-11 if it isn't paved yet.
FYI we put down approx 100,000lf a yr.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

curbguy-what about a parking lot situation where rounded curbing would need to be installed around parking lot lights where there is currently are railroad ties (the curbing would be inside the railroad ties). The typcial quotes mentioned, are they straightline stuff only?


----------



## thecurbguy (Mar 17, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> curbguy-what about a parking lot situation where rounded curbing would need to be installed around parking lot lights where there is currently are railroad ties (the curbing would be inside the railroad ties). The typcial quotes mentioned, are they straightline stuff only?


What kind of demo? Asphalt or concrete. Sounds like it could be tricky.
Size would be a factor also. You can absorb the cost of a jackhammer, for example, alot easier in 200' than you could in 20'. Will the RR ties be in the way of getting a concrete truck in? What I quoted previously was typical parking lot, No major obstructions. If you run the risk of damaging something then you'll burn your profit in the time it takes being careful not to damage it. I'm not dodging the question but I'm not quite sure what you have. If you can get to it to demo and pour it wuth something besides sledgehammers and wheelbarrows the high end of $18 to $19 would probably be on target for my area. Now if it's 10 5' radiuses around 10 lightpoles and you can't move the RR ties to work I would be higher. Probably around 22 to 25 for NW Arkansas


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks-that helps. The RR ties would come out-as some are nearly rotten already. Plenty of room to work-the only issue could be the buried electric to the lines and plants. There would be no need to cut the surrounding pavement as the 'rectangle' is larger then is visually pleasing and a smaller raised area would be desired. 

I do appreciate the info!


----------



## thecurbguy (Mar 17, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> There would be no need to cut the surrounding pavement as the 'rectangle' is larger then is visually pleasing and a smaller raised area would be desired.
> 
> I do appreciate the info!


Now if you don't have to demo the pavement you could probably do ok at 14 to 15. Glad I could help!


----------

